# Recurrent cancer dx



## marycpc (Dec 14, 2011)

If a patient is diagnosed with recurrent gastric cancer, is the code 151.9 and v10.04?


----------



## Tonyj (Dec 14, 2011)

If it's recurrent wouldn't it be 151.9 instead of history of? It's my understanding that history of is used if the patient has NED x 5 years.


----------



## marycpc (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Tonyj. I was very skeptical about using the V code since it's not really history of. I did some digging and found that history of is used for cancer that is no longer being treated. If it is recurrent, it's being treated.


----------



## sluke9 (Jan 18, 2012)

Mary,
Where did you find that information? We are having a discussion when auditing for HCC's to determine what constitutes active cancer vs. history of. 
Thanks


----------



## Tonyj (Jan 18, 2012)

sluke9 said:


> Mary,
> Where did you find that information? We are having a discussion when auditing for HCC's to determine what constitutes active cancer vs. history of.
> Thanks



Check the ICD9 conventions Section 2 part d. I could not find documentation on a time frame unfortunately but it states if there's no evidence of disease and no treatment being administered then you could use the history code.


----------

